# Milan: rosso di bilancio di 96,4 mln



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

Up


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


Gran bel risultato!

PS: non sono polemico  In periodo Covid-19 ridurre di 100M quasi il passivo è ottima cosa.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln



Molto bene.

Speriamo che i tempi per tornare siano meno lunghi di quanto previsto ...


----------



## sacchino (27 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molto bene.
> 
> Speriamo che i tempi per tornare siano meno lunghi di quanto previsto ...


Se quest'anno ci riqualifichiamo è fatta........se poi passiamo il turno compriamo Mbappe'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


Dimezzi il negativo, vai in Champions, hai la squadra più giovane del campionato che è in testa e hai 0€ di debiti. Rosa in crescita, staff giovane e struttura societaria completamente rivoluzionata negli ultimi 2 anni.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Settembre 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se quest'anno ci riqualifichiamo è fatta........se poi passiamo il turno compriamo Mbappe'.



Ugh! Guarda, avevo scritto una cosa e poi l'ho cancellata per evitare insulti, ma a questo punto mi costringi.

Entro il 2025 vinciamo l'ottava.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Se quest'anno ci riqualifichiamo è fatta........se poi passiamo il turno compriamo Mbappe'.


Magari Mbappè no, però si liberano un po’ di soldini. Sempre da capire sto passivo a quanto vogliono portarlo.


----------



## sacchino (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Magari Mbappè no, però si liberano un po’ di soldini. Sempre da capire sto passivo a quanto vogliono portarlo.



Bisogna insistere sui giovani (anche quelli che costicchiano 15/20 mil max) e far cresere i nostri in un ambiente sano.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln



Basta sbagliare una stagione, una qualificazione in CL mancata, e sei di nuovo punto e a capo. Uno può anche ridurre i costi, ma la squadra deve rimanere comunque competiva.

E vincere, magari. Perchè il calcio non è roba per tifosi commercialisti.


----------



## UDG (27 Settembre 2021)

Fino ad ora la dirigenza sta operando in maniera impeccabile, speriamo continui così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta sbagliare una stagione, una qualificazione in CL mancata, e sei di nuovo punto e a capo. Uno può anche ridurre i costi, ma la squadra deve rimanere comunque competiva.
> 
> E vincere, magari. Perchè il calcio non è roba per tifosi commercialisti.


Per quello il lavoro è lungo, creare un impianto di squadra che vada bene senza “nuovi acquisti “ nel caso si bucasse una stagione.


----------



## Cenzo (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimezzi il negativo, vai in Champions, hai la squadra più giovane del campionato che è in testa e hai 0€ di debiti. Rosa in crescita, staff giovane e struttura societaria completamente rivoluzionata negli ultimi 2 anni.


Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


Proprio uguale...


----------



## sacchino (27 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


Ma no, abbiamo dieci volte i loro tifosi con calma gli investimenti arriveranno , non buttare soldi Barcellona docet.


----------



## mil77 (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta sbagliare una stagione, una qualificazione in CL mancata, e sei di nuovo punto e a capo. Uno può anche ridurre i costi, ma la squadra deve rimanere comunque competiva.
> 
> E vincere, magari. Perchè il calcio non è roba per tifosi commercialisti.


Però non penso proprio il netto miglioramento sia dovuto solo ad una riduzione dei costi. Nell'ultimo anno il Milan ha sottoscritto una ventina di nuove partnership. Sono curioso di vedere il bilancio x capire quanto hanno fruttato


----------



## Saelemaekers (27 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


Si qualificano alla Champions da 3 anni, sono l'italiana che fa meglio in Champions da due anni, giocano alla grande. C'è di peggio.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


Quello dipende da cosa la proprietà vuol farne della squadra.


----------



## David Drills (27 Settembre 2021)

Se una qualunque azienda chiudesse in rosso di 100 milioni, l'indomani porterebbe i libri in tribunale.

Dove sbaglio nel ragionamento? Perchè è un buon risultato?


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


L' anno prossimo siamo in pareggio, massimo quello dopo.

Siamo totalmente senza attaccanti, pero' almeno il pareggio di bilancio c'è.

Presumo, ci sarà quindi spazio per prendere un attaccante degno, non dico chissà che, ma un* C*entravanti.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Se una qualunque azienda chiudesse in rosso di 100 milioni, l'indomani porterebbe i libri in tribunale.
> 
> Dove sbaglio nel ragionamento? Perchè è un buon risultato?


Perchè con i soldi della CL, e lo stop dei danni pandemici, direi che siamo vicini allo zero.
Aggiungi i risparmi e gli ammortamenti dei vari Donnarumma.. Chala ecc ecc


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Basta sbagliare una stagione, una qualificazione in CL mancata, e sei di nuovo punto e a capo. Uno può anche ridurre i costi, ma la squadra deve rimanere comunque competiva.
> 
> E vincere, magari. Perchè il calcio non è roba per tifosi commercialisti.


Non é vero, bisogna fare anni continui di gestione scellerata ed irresponsabile per trovarsi punto e a capo. Se con la CL ci mettiamo 2 anni ad estinguere il rosso, senza c'é ne metteremmo 3. Siamo sempre li, cominciamo a fare una rosa che renda per quanto costi, poi cerchiamo di migliorarla, ed arriveranno le vittorie.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non é vero, bisogna fare anni continui di gestione scellerata ed irresponsabile per trovarsi punto e a capo. Se con la CL ci mettiamo 2 anni ad estinguere il rosso, senza c'é ne metteremmo 3. Siamo sempre li, cominciamo a fare una rosa che renda per quanto costi, poi cerchiamo di migliorarla, ed arriveranno le vittorie.


Se tra 2 anni, facendo la CL, siamo 0, se l' hanno dopo non ti qualifichi sei di nuovo a -60.

E' matematica, altro che non è vero.

E' tassativo fare una squadra comunque competitiva, altrimenti finisce come ben sai anche tu.

Ricordi con Ibra e Thiago no? 
Pensando di essere i più furbi di tutti, per incassare 60 subito ne abbiamo persi 600 negli anni seguenti.

Tutto qui.
Non bisogna ripetere l' errore, un anno senza Champions, quando fatturi 200/300, è una botta tremenda.


----------



## Maximo (27 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Quest’anno


admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


Nel prossimo bilancio il passivo dovrebbe essere ulteriormente dimezzato.
Aggiungo una considerazione, il Milan ha iniziato a risanare i conti con una politica virtuosa appena prima del COVID, quando altre squadre come Juve e Inter (solo per restare in Italia), spendevano a piene mani. Ovvio, nessuno poteva immaginare cosa sarebbe successo da lì a pochi mesi, ma questo risanamento anticipato dei conti ci ha dato un vantaggio sugli altri club enorme, probabilmente di 3/4 anni. Noi oggi abbiamo una squadra giovane potenzialmente in costante crescita, con conti in ordine, altri hanno in rosa cariatidi che guadagnano dai 7 in su, con contratti lunghi e dunque invendibili.
Inutile dire che la dirigenza ha fatto un lavoro straordinario.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

E pensate a quanto saremmo ricchi se smettessimo anche di regalare tutti i nostri giocatori


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


Ma dai, ma come si fa a scrivere così.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Se una qualunque azienda chiudesse in rosso di 100 milioni, l'indomani porterebbe i libri in tribunale.
> 
> Dove sbaglio nel ragionamento? Perchè è un buon risultato?


Perché ne perdevi 200 lo scorso anno e vai in tribunale se il tuo padrone non ha i soldi per pagare i debiti. Io nostro padrone con i debiti ( degli altri ) ci campa.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se tra 2 anni, facendo la CL, siamo 0, se l' hanno dopo non ti qualifichi sei di nuovo a -60.
> 
> E' matematica, altro che non è vero.
> 
> ...


What? Da cosa deriva questo ragionamento scusa? 

Prima di tutto le entrate CL non sono ancora state contabilizzate ed entreranno a bilancio il prossimo anno, per ora quel -100 é dato da EL e da stadi chiusi. Questo perché diminuito i costi enormemente. Questa é matematica, ergo ancora in EL avresti diminuito i costi, altro che -60, ma per favore.

Thiago e Silva é proprio l'esempio da non fare  , Thiago é stato venduto perché abbiamo fatto l'all-in Ibra che non ha pagato per nulla e dunque abbiamo dovuto vendere il pacchetto completo a Leonardo, che di Ibra neanche ne voleva sentir parlare. Tutto documentato e provabile.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> What? Da cosa deriva questo ragionamento scusa?
> 
> Prima di tutto le entrate CL non sono ancora state contabilizzate ed entreranno a bilancio il prossimo anno, per ora quel -100 é dato da EL e da stadi chiusi. Questo perché diminuito i costi enormemente. Questa é matematica, ergo ancora in EL avresti diminuito i costi, altro che -60, ma per favore.
> 
> Thiago e Silva é proprio l'esempio da non fare  , Thiago é stato venduto perché abbiamo fatto l'all-in Ibra che non ha pagato per nulla e dunque abbiamo dovuto vendere il pacchetto completo a Leonardo, che di Ibra neanche ne voleva sentir parlare. Tutto documentato e provabile.


Ma è ovvia Bucia!

Mettiamo il prossimo anno chiudiamo attorno allo ZERO.

250 di fatturato

250 di spese

L' anno dopo non fai la CL:

Avrai 190 di entrate

Ma sempre 250 di spese

Chiudi a -60, i soldi ovviamente mancanti dalla CL.

Altrimenti, se non vuoi quel -60 devi (di nuovo) ridimensionarti.
Scenario orrendo, lo sai bene.

Non bisogna più cileccare la qualificazione per almeno 5 anni.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> *Thiago e Silva é proprio l'esempio da non fare  , Thiago é stato venduto perché abbiamo fatto l'all-in Ibra che non ha pagato per nulla e dunque abbiamo dovuto vendere il pacchetto completo a Leonardo, che di Ibra neanche ne voleva sentir parlare. Tutto documentato e provabile.*


Eh' già! Affarone!

Che solona abbiamo rifilato al PSG col pacchetto completo!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' anno prossimo siamo in pareggio, massimo quello dopo.
> 
> Siamo totalmente senza attaccanti, pero' almeno il pareggio di bilancio c'è.
> 
> Presumo, ci sarà quindi spazio per prendere un attaccante degno, non dico chissà che, ma un* C*entravanti.


Ti spiego una cosa : 
- gli anni scorsi abbiamo preso giocatori buoni che diventeranno forti/fortissimi 
- quest anno abbiamo allungato la rosa e preso giocatori medio/buoni per aver i ricambi in ogni ruolo
- dal prossimo anno in poi si inizia ad inserire “ i campioni” perché non c’è più bisogno di sistemare.
Ovviamente son campioni sempre in stile Maldini&Massara non giocatori da 100 milioni con 12 di stipendio.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Quest’anno
> 
> Nel prossimo bilancio il passivo dovrebbe essere ulteriormente dimezzato.
> Aggiungo una considerazione, il Milan ha iniziato a risanare i conti con una politica virtuosa appena prima del COVID, quando altre squadre come Juve e Inter (solo per restare in Italia), spendevano a piene mani. Ovvio, nessuno poteva immaginare cosa sarebbe successo da lì a pochi mesi, ma questo risanamento anticipato dei conti ci ha dato un vantaggio sugli altri club enorme, probabilmente di 3/4 anni. Noi oggi abbiamo una squadra giovane potenzialmente in costante crescita, con conti in ordine, altri hanno in rosa cariatidi che guadagnano dai 7 in su, con contratti lunghi e dunque invendibili.
> Inutile dire che la dirigenza ha fatto un lavoro straordinario.


Altro che dimezzato, con una stagione super e con gli stadi finalmente aperti (almeno parzialmente si rischia andare sui -20M credo, l'anno scorso sul rosso furono anticipati molti costi che rendevano il rosso più esoso di quel che era e quindi verosimilmente sarebbe stato sui -160 invece dei -200 (vado a memoria, ma da verificare con chi ne sa decisamente più di me). Se non sbaglio i diritti TV non furono conteggiati e furono anticipati da Elliott aggravando il rosso, ma sapevano che la rata sarebbe rientrata, quindi non é proprio un dimezzamento in termini tecnici.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Ti spiego una cosa :*
> - gli anni scorsi abbiamo preso giocatori buoni che diventeranno forti/fortissimi
> - quest anno abbiamo allungato la rosa e preso giocatori medio/buoni per aver i ricambi in ogni ruolo
> - dal prossimo anno in poi si inizia ad inserire “ i campioni” perché non c’è più bisogno di sistemare.
> Ovviamente son campioni sempre in stile Maldini&Massara non giocatori da 100 milioni con 12 di stipendio.


Grazie Lollo


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvia Bucia!
> 
> Mettiamo il prossimo anno chiudiamo attorno allo ZERO.
> 
> ...


Questo vale per qualunque società, non vedo perché il discorso debba riguardare solo il Milan.

Pensa se Inter o Juve cileccano una qualificazione alla CL... non so se hai presente come sono messe loro a bilancio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo vale per qualunque società, non vedo perché il discorso debba riguardare solo il Milan.
> 
> Pensa se Inter o Juve cileccano una qualificazione alla CL... non so se hai presente come sono messe loro a bilancio


Certo.

Ma io penso a noi.

L' Inter ha fatto il triplete nel 2010, lo scudetto lo scorso anno, e la CL la fa da qualche anno.

La Juve ha fatto un paio di finali di CL e vinto 9 scudetti di fila.

Noi ci facciamo le seghe con la carta vetrata dal 2007


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma è ovvia Bucia!
> 
> Mettiamo il prossimo anno chiudiamo attorno allo ZERO.
> 
> ...


Ma perché noi abbiamo 250M di spese? Che mi sono perso? Non si ragiona cosi, ma dai abbiamo 10000 esempi davanti a noi per capire che quello che dici é puramente falso. Basta vedere il Napoli, che non solo non é andato a -60, ma é rimasto positivo pur facendo l'investimento Osimhen.


----------



## Mika (27 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Se una qualunque azienda chiudesse in rosso di 100 milioni, l'indomani porterebbe i libri in tribunale.
> 
> Dove sbaglio nel ragionamento? Perchè è un buon risultato?


perché un recupero di 100M di euro in una stagione è un ottimo risultato.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo.
> 
> Ma io penso a noi.
> 
> ...


Veramente abbiamo vinto uno scudetto meno di dieci anni fa.
Ma non capisco cosa c'entri la tua osservazione.
I ricavi da champions sono molto più importanti per loro che per noi.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Questo vale per qualunque società, non vedo perché il discorso debba riguardare solo il Milan.
> 
> Pensa se Inter o Juve cileccano una qualificazione alla CL... non so se hai presente come sono messe loro a bilancio.


Guardiamo agli esempi virtuosi, la Juve ha scelto di rovinarsi con le sue mani, ma fino a 4 anni fa erano forse l'esempio da seguire in Europa, l'Inter ha volutamente fatto il passo più lungo della gamba confidando nella "potenza di Suning" che si é rivelata fragile come una mozzarella. Il Napoli ha fatto un lavoro virtuosissimo, cosi come l'Atalanta. Ed in Europa c'é ne sono a pacchi di squadre che chiuderebbero in positivo senza Champions.

Se l'argomento é con la Champions hai 60M in più é chiaro, altrimenti ci racontiamo frottole, ma non é che senza CL si muore, non scherziamo.

Basta non mettersi nella sgradevole posizione i essere dipendenti dalla Champions, sempre costruire in base alle proprie disponibilità, ed é solo cosi che si crescerà di conseguenza, sorprende che non sia ancora chiaro.


----------



## SoloMVB (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' anno prossimo siamo in pareggio, massimo quello dopo.
> 
> Siamo totalmente senza attaccanti, pero' almeno il pareggio di bilancio c'è.
> 
> Presumo, ci sarà quindi spazio per prendere un attaccante degno, non dico chissà che, ma un* C*entravanti.


E tu continua pure a presumere.


----------



## sunburn (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se tra 2 anni, facendo la CL, siamo 0, se l' hanno dopo non ti qualifichi sei di nuovo a -60.
> 
> E' matematica, altro che non è vero.
> 
> ...


Hai ragione. Però dopo due anni in CL auspicabilmente ci sarebbero anche contratti pluriennali di sponsorizzazione un po’ più remunerativi. E a quel punto si può programmare anche un aumento delle spese per il periodo di durata delle suddette sponsorizzazioni.
L’unica cosa certa è che l’attuale proprietà non investe di tasca propria. Di club che trovano giovani che poi diventano forti, che poi li cede e ne trova altri nei secoli dei secoli io ne conosco zero: può andarti bene per una, due, tre volte ma poi il giochino salta(anche perché, diciamoci la verità, lo scouting è importante ma beccare un 17enne che a 24 diventa forte è in buona parte un fatto di C….. aso).
Quindi speriamo di farci ‘sti due/tre anni in CL e vediamo cosa succede. Ma a un certo punto, i Campioni vanno comprati e stipendiati.


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh' già! Affarone!
> 
> Che solona abbiamo rifilato al PSG col pacchetto completo!


Se non prendevamo Ibra non avremmo mai avuto bisogno di cedere Thiago, e senza Robinho avremmo avuto margine per migliorarci alla grande se non ci fosse stato il condor che conoscerà si e no 10 giocatori e 3 agenti. 

Te la rigiro, hai uno scudetto in più ma ti sei bruciato i seguenti 8 anni (a star larghi, ma effettivamente hai compromesso i prossimi 20 anni visti i tempi della rinascita), ne valeva la pena? E poi quando papa Arcore non é riuscito più a colmare i rossi si é vista la fine di con controlla i costi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti spiego una cosa :
> - gli anni scorsi abbiamo preso giocatori buoni che diventeranno forti/fortissimi
> - quest anno abbiamo allungato la rosa e preso giocatori medio/buoni per aver i ricambi in ogni ruolo
> -* dal prossimo anno in poi si inizia ad inserire “ i campioni” perché non c’è più bisogno di sistemare.*
> Ovviamente son campioni sempre in stile Maldini&Massara non giocatori da 100 milioni con 12 di stipendio.


questa però l'avevo già sentita lo scorso anno, con la CL cambia tutto.

la realtà è che col -100 e le spese quasi all'osso, ci metti la CL e la fine della pandemia e sei a zero.
zero significa che o vai continuativamente in CL e alzi i ricavi o il 1o anno che sbagli sei da capo.
perchè ok siamo stati bravi a pescare certi giocatori, ma anche fortunati in tante circostanze.
ricordiamoci che i "forti/fortissimi" non staranno qua quasi gratis ancora per molto, vorranno essere pagati!

insomma io non credo che la situazione grigia sia finita, anche se siamo su una strada ottima ne dobbiamo fare ancora tanta e ci sono un sacco di pericoli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Veramente abbiamo vinto uno scudetto meno di dieci anni fa.
> Ma non capisco cosa c'entri la tua osservazione.
> I ricavi da champions sono molto più importanti per loro che per noi.


per juve ed inter incidono molto meno in percentuale.
ai ladri basta mollare cristina e han coperto una mancata partecipazione, noi dobbiamo mollare mezza squadra per coprire 80M, per esempio.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa però l'avevo già sentita lo scorso anno, con la CL cambia tutto.
> 
> la realtà è che col -100 e le spese quasi all'osso, ci metti la CL e la fine della pandemia e sei a zero.
> zero significa che o vai continuativamente in CL e alzi i ricavi o il 1o anno che sbagli sei da capo.
> ...



Eh, non è difficile, eppure...

Comunque sia il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, descrizione giusta.

Però abbiamo ancora un paio di polizze di cui ci siamo dimenticati: Caldara e Conti

Sti due, a spanne, ci costano 20 milioni a stagione tra tutto.

Spariranno prima o poi, penso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se non prendevamo Ibra non avremmo mai avuto bisogno di cedere Thiago, e senza Robinho avremmo avuto margine per migliorarci alla grande se non ci fosse stato il condor che conoscerà si e no 10 giocatori e 3 agenti.
> 
> Te la rigiro, hai uno scudetto in più ma ti sei bruciato i seguenti 8 anni (a star larghi, ma effettivamente hai compromesso i prossimi 20 anni visti i tempi della rinascita), ne valeva la pena? E poi quando papa Arcore non é riuscito più a colmare i rossi si é vista la fine di con controlla i costi...


ma figurati dai ibra è stato un gran colpo nel 2010, senza di lui e robinho non vincevi niente dal 2007 e comunque a vacche ci andavi lo stesso. 
anzi è stato cederli l'errore più grande, e rimpiazzarli con dei cessi veri. magari adesso fattureremmo 600M anzichè 200


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Eh, non è difficile, eppure...
> 
> Comunque sia il tuo ragionamento non fa una piega, descrizione giusta.
> 
> ...


infatti, le spese "quasi all'osso". dopo loro 2 non c'è più nulla da ripulire. ma occhio ai rinnovi che prima o poi bisognerà iniziare a fare..
se pensano di mollare tutti gratis perchè tanto ne troviamo di ugualmente validi a meno per me si sopravvalutano.

quindi bisogna aumentare i ricavi. siam sulla buona strada ma mica è finita l'agonia.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per juve ed inter incidono molto meno in percentuale.
> ai ladri basta mollare cristina e han coperto una mancata partecipazione, noi dobbiamo mollare mezza squadra per coprire 80M, per esempio.


Perché mai? L'Inter senza gli sponsor fasulli di Suning fattura come noi.
A cose normali noi abbiamo medesimi ricavi di Inter e Juve, con una rosa che costa molto meno. È la CL che fa chiaramente la differenza.
Vale per noi come per tutti.

Ma guarda sarebbe stato bello sentire le piacevoli conversazioni nel CDA della Exor quando hanno dovuto approvare i 300 milioni per ripianare i conti della Juve.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Settembre 2021)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Se una qualunque azienda chiudesse in rosso di 100 milioni, l'indomani porterebbe i libri in tribunale.
> 
> Dove sbaglio nel ragionamento? Perchè è un buon risultato?


Una azienda fallisce solo se non è in grado di pagare i debiti a scadenza. Ci sono migliaia di società quotate in borsa con bilancio negativo, che fanno debito long term per raccogliere fondi e crescere.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (27 Settembre 2021)

Non vedo cosa ci sia da criticare.
Stiamo costruendo una squadra competitiva, giovane e stiamo rientrando del passivo.
A questa proprietà/società non si possono fare altro che complimenti visto lo stato pietoso in cui versavamo quando ci hanno preso.

e questo gruppo col tempo non può che migliorare.


----------



## Lineker10 (27 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> questa però l'avevo già sentita lo scorso anno, con la CL cambia tutto.
> 
> la realtà è che col -100 e le spese quasi all'osso, ci metti la CL e la fine della pandemia e sei a zero.
> zero significa che o vai continuativamente in CL e alzi i ricavi o il 1o anno che sbagli sei da capo.
> ...


Si ma non vedo cosa ci sia di diverso da qualunque altra nostra concorrente italiana a questo punto.
Noi a differenza delle altre siamo in clamoroso, non lieve, clamoroso miglioramento da un anno e mezzo sotto tutti gli aspetti, economico e sportivo.

Poi certo la strada giusta l'abbiamo appena imboccata. La dovremo percorrere non per qualche stagione ancora, ma idealmente per sempre, evitando di ritornare alla cialtronaggine che ha gestito il Milan negli ultimi anni precedenti e ci ha fatto precipitare in un umiliante abisso.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Settembre 2021)

Io continuo a sperare nel solo Paolino e i suoi colleghi. Di certo raggiunto il pareggio cercheranno di arrivare al segno+ sul bilancio ,piuttoto che ricominciare a spendere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perché mai? L'Inter senza gli sponsor fasulli di Suning fattura come noi.
> A cose normali noi abbiamo medesimi ricavi di Inter e Juve, con una rosa che costa molto meno. È la CL che fa chiaramente la differenza.
> Vale per noi come per tutti.
> 
> Ma guarda sarebbe stato bello sentire le piacevoli conversazioni nel CDA della Exor quando hanno dovuto approvare i 300 milioni per ripianare i conti della Juve.


si ma tu sei andato completamente fuori tema qui.
la CL incide più per juve, inter o milan? adesso per il milan (e inter a ruota).
a cose normali ancora non ci siamo arrivati ma ci arriveremo, forse.


Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Si ma non vedo cosa ci sia di diverso da qualunque altra nostra concorrente italiana a questo punto.
> Noi a differenza delle altre siamo in clamoroso, non lieve, clamoroso miglioramento da un anno e mezzo sotto tutti gli aspetti, economico e sportivo.
> 
> Poi certo la strada giusta l'abbiamo appena imboccata. La dovremo percorrere non per qualche stagione ancora, ma idealmente per sempre, evitando di ritornare alla cialtronaggine che ha gestito il Milan negli ultimi anni precedenti e ci ha fatto precipitare in un umiliante abisso.


quoto. l'unica è la juve che fatturando così tanto ha più margine di errore.
l'inter... non so sinceramente come siano messi ora.
tutte le altre non hanno speranze nel lungo periodo contro di noi, abbiam troppe più potenzialità. solo facendo defecare possiamo stargli sotto.


----------



## Djici (27 Settembre 2021)

Concordo con chi non e rassicurato.
Quando dovremmo alzare lo stipendio di 10 giocatori poi vediamo...
Ah no, possiamo sempre lasciarli andare via a zero


----------



## Buciadignho (27 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma figurati dai ibra è stato un gran colpo nel 2010, senza di lui e robinho non vincevi niente dal 2007 e comunque a vacche ci andavi lo stesso.
> anzi è stato cederli l'errore più grande, e rimpiazzarli con dei cessi veri. magari adesso fattureremmo 600M anzichè 200


Non esageriamo, il Milan aveva bisogno di rifondarsi già da 3 anni, i vari Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Zambrotta ecc (ricordo che eravamo la squadra più vecchia d'Europa!!!) dovevano essere gradualmente sostituiti e non continuare a tergiversare con i vari Merkel. Questa era la gestione da introdurre post Atene per tornare competitivi, con l'appeal, la tradizione ed i campioni che avevamo era roba da 3/4 anni per ritornare a vincere seriamente aprendo un ciclo immenso. Ma i dati lo dimostrano eh, guarda il saldo pre Ibra e con Ibra, ci siamo letteralmente svenati. Lo stesso Robinho era un giocatorino iper pagato, sintomo di non saper da che parte girare la testa, giravano i soliti nomi da noi.

Ci sarebbe troppo da discutere, se si considera il solo il risultato immediato e non si vede oltre il proprio naso é giusto pendere Ibra, se si considera il lungo periodo no. Io ero veramente triste il giorno del suo acquisto, perché avevo capito che o si vinceva tutto e subito o si passava l'Armageddon, oltre a non aver mai apprezzato gli accentratori di gioco ed a detestare i signori de "il calcio é semplice" alla Allegri.


----------



## egidiopersempre (27 Settembre 2021)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Siamo sulla strada giusta per diventare l’Atalanta di turno.


infatti li abbiamo copiati e stiamo andando alla grande. Diciamo che le proporzioni sono che se loro arrivano 3i in Italia, noi se continuiamo sulla loro strada arriviamo allo scudetto in Italia e fra le prime 8 in europa. Per lo Step successivo dobbiamo aspettare stadio e cambio proprietà.


----------



## willcoyote85 (27 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo, il Milan aveva bisogno di rifondarsi già da 3 anni, i vari Seedorf, Nesta, Maldini, Zambrotta ecc (ricordo che eravamo la squadra più vecchia d'Europa!!!) dovevano essere gradualmente sostituiti e non continuare a tergiversare con i vari Merkel. Questa era la gestione da introdurre post Atene per tornare competitivi, con l'appeal, la tradizione ed i campioni che avevamo era roba da 3/4 anni per ritornare a vincere seriamente aprendo un ciclo immenso. Ma i dati lo dimostrano eh, guarda il saldo pre Ibra e con Ibra, ci siamo letteralmente svenati. Lo stesso Robinho era un giocatorino iper pagato, sintomo di non saper da che parte girare la testa, giravano i soliti nomi da noi.
> 
> Ci sarebbe troppo da discutere, se si considera il solo il risultato immediato e non si vede oltre il proprio naso é giusto pendere Ibra, se si considera il lungo periodo no. Io ero veramente triste il giorno del suo acquisto, perché avevo capito che o si vinceva tutto e subito o si passava l'Armageddon, oltre a non aver mai apprezzato gli accentratori di gioco ed a detestare i signori de "il calcio é semplice" alla Allegri.


ibra all'epoca dava più di quel che costava, i problemi erano altri per me.
e avrebbe dato per 10 anni.....


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ibra all'epoca dava più di quel che costava, i problemi erano altri per me.
> e avrebbe dato per 10 anni.....


Eravamo una barca che stava colassando, sono valutazioni che hanno bisogno di più tempo, ma restiamo comunue sul personale. Io ho sempre considerato quello un all-in finito malissimo, in un momento sbagliatissimo, magari tu la vedi inversamente, sta di fatto che siamo affondati poco dopo ed ora finalmente stiamo tornando su 

Dici bene, avevamo troppi problemi, e proprio per questo non serviva aggiungere lo stipendio del terzo giocatore più oneroso al mondo, prima sistemiamoci e poi facciamolo, ho sempre e solo chiesto questo.


----------



## admin (28 Settembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal calcio e finanza, il Milan ha chiuso il bilancio 2020/2021 a - 96,4 milioni di euro. Rosso dimezzato rispetto all’anno scorso: - 194,6 mln


.


----------



## Manue (28 Settembre 2021)

Tema delicato, 
se aspettiamo di essere in attivo di bilancio per poterci permettere certi giocatori, 
se ne riparla, viste le cifre che girano, tra 3 anni minimo...

Se attuiamo la politica che, una volta sistemati i conti, si investe su giocatori che ti danno alte probabilità di un ritorno di risultati e quindi economico, si potrebbe conseguire risultati importanti anche prima.

Io son dell'idea che i campioni ti portano soldi e risultati, 
e noi siamo in una situazione dove necessitiamo dall'anno prossimo, 
dell'inserimento di uno/due campioni, per sbocciare definitivamente.

Vedremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Settembre 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dimezzi il negativo, vai in Champions, hai la squadra più giovane del campionato che è in testa e hai 0€ di debiti. Rosa in crescita, staff giovane e struttura societaria completamente rivoluzionata negli ultimi 2 anni.


Eh ma Gazidis è un buono a nulla e maldini un raccomandato...in 2 anni hanno ridisegnato il Milan dovendo tenere d'occhio il bilancio e con oltretutto zecche interne alla zizzo e calah che vanno via a zero


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Molto bene.
> 
> Speriamo che i tempi per tornare siano meno lunghi di quanto previsto ...


Ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma in realtà io non è che sia molto convinto di questo dimezzamento... Magari ho capito male io, ma leggendo il documento "bilanci e relazioni 2019/2020" sul sito ufficiale, alle pagine 9 e 10 c'è scritto che, a causa dello slittamento della conclusione del campionato, al 30 giugno 2020 mancavano 41,7 milioni di diritti audiovisivi(oltre a spicci vari).
Quindi mi sembra di poter dire che la perdita di 192 milioni fosse "gonfiata" dal fatto che questa quota di diritti audiovisivi sia stata versata successivamente alla chiusura del bilancio. Correlativamente, immagino che quindi quei 41,7 milioni siano stati imputati al bilancio di cui si parla ora(da qualche parte devono pur metterli). Insomma, il passaggio da -194 a -96 è formalmente corretto ma in sostanza mi sembra influenzato dal fatto che quella quota di diritti audiovisivi sia slittata da un bilancio all'altro causa pandemia.

Ovviamente non è da scartare a priori l'ipotesi che io non abbia capito una fava...


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma in realtà io non è che sia molto convinto di questo dimezzamento... Magari ho capito male io, ma leggendo il documento "bilanci e relazioni 2019/2020" sul sito ufficiale, alle pagine 9 e 10 c'è scritto che, a causa dello slittamento della conclusione del campionato, al 30 giugno 2020 mancavano 41,7 milioni di diritti audiovisivi(oltre a spicci vari).
> Quindi mi sembra di poter dire che la perdita di 192 milioni fosse "gonfiata" dal fatto che questa quota di diritti audiovisivi sia stata versata successivamente alla chiusura del bilancio. Correlativamente, immagino che quindi quei 41,7 milioni siano stati imputati al bilancio di cui si parla ora(da qualche parte devono pur metterli). Insomma, il passaggio da -194 a -96 è formalmente corretto ma in sostanza mi sembra influenzato dal fatto che quella quota di diritti audiovisivi sia slittata da un bilancio all'altro causa pandemia.
> 
> Ovviamente non è da scartare a priori l'ipotesi che io non abbia capito una fava...


Avevo capito anche io cosi, mi consola che sia stato sottolineato da altri 

Quello che dici é vero, ma considera che lo scorso anno il dimezzamento é stato fatto con i ricavi da EL, ora con quelli da Champions e con gli stadi (per ora) parzialmente riaperti non sarà difficile fare meglio dei +50/+60M che siamo riusciti a sistemare lo scorso anno. Insomma, l'anno scorso c'erano un sacco di attenuanti da considerare ed al netto di cio' siamo passati circa da -150M a -95M. Il lavoro fatto é indiscutibilmente encomiabile.

Attendo che chi é ferrato in materia possa correggere le eventuali sciocchezze che ho detto


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh ma Gazidis è un buono a nulla e maldini un raccomandato...in 2 anni hanno ridisegnato il Milan dovendo tenere d'occhio il bilancio e con oltretutto zecche interne alla zizzo e calah che vanno via a zero


be su maldini si può parlare, ma gazidis non ha fatto altro che figuracce è..


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma in realtà io non è che sia molto convinto di questo dimezzamento... Magari ho capito male io, ma leggendo il documento "bilanci e relazioni 2019/2020" sul sito ufficiale, alle pagine 9 e 10 c'è scritto che, a causa dello slittamento della conclusione del campionato, al 30 giugno 2020 mancavano 41,7 milioni di diritti audiovisivi(oltre a spicci vari).
> Quindi mi sembra di poter dire che la perdita di 192 milioni fosse "gonfiata" dal fatto che questa quota di diritti audiovisivi sia stata versata successivamente alla chiusura del bilancio. Correlativamente, immagino che quindi quei 41,7 milioni siano stati imputati al bilancio di cui si parla ora(da qualche parte devono pur metterli). Insomma, il passaggio da -194 a -96 è formalmente corretto ma in sostanza mi sembra influenzato dal fatto che quella quota di diritti audiovisivi sia slittata da un bilancio all'altro causa pandemia.
> 
> Ovviamente non è da scartare a priori l'ipotesi che io non abbia capito una fava...


fosse così, invece che migliorare di 100M avremmo migliorato di neanche 20M, e saremmo ad un bel -140 circa.

sinceramente essere a -140 attualmente significa ricavare veramente pochissimo.
il prossimo anno con CL e riapertura vedremo la normalità..... se sarà ancora rossa c'è da preoccuparsi.


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fosse così, invece che migliorare di 100M avremmo migliorato di neanche 20M, e saremmo ad un bel -140 circa.
> 
> sinceramente essere a -140 attualmente significa ricavare veramente pochissimo.
> il prossimo anno con CL e riapertura vedremo la normalità..... se sarà ancora rossa c'è da preoccuparsi.


Non capisco. Il rosso era -198, di cui una 50ina gonfiata, quindi il vero rosso si aggirerebbe attorno ai -150M l'anno scorso ed ora é sui -95M, quindi con stadi chiusi (-35M) e senza CL (-45M) siamo riusciti a diminuire di circa 50M il rosso. Non male direi...


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Avevo capito anche io cosi, mi consola che sia stato sottolineato da altri
> 
> Quello che dici é vero, ma considera che lo scorso anno il dimezzamento é stato fatto con i ricavi da EL, ora con quelli da Champions e con gli stadi (per ora) parzialmente riaperti non sarà difficile fare meglio dei +50/+60M che siamo riusciti a sistemare lo scorso anno. Insomma, l'anno scorso c'erano un sacco di attenuanti da considerare ed al netto di cio' siamo passati circa da -150M a -95M. Il lavoro fatto é indiscutibilmente encomiabile.
> 
> Attendo che chi é ferrato in materia possa correggere le eventuali sciocchezze che ho detto


No ma neanche io sono ferrato, e sinceramente le questioni contabili mi interessano abbastanza poco. Però da -194 a -96 mi sembrava eccessivo e ho cercato qualche informazione in più. E, in effetti, sempre se ho capito bene, 41,7 in meno l'anno scorso e 41,7 in più nell'ultimo bilancio non possono non aver influenzato la riduzione delle perdite.
Poi ovviamente ci sono tutte le considerazioni legate alla pandemia, al fatto che quest'anno avremo più ricavi grazie alla CL e una riduzione dei costi, penso soprattutto grazie ai due Donnarumma che si sono schiodati. D'altro canto, del bilancio 2019/2020 ci dicevano anche "eh ma hanno caricato un sacco di ammortamenti quest'anno per averne meno il prossimo"(non so se fosse vero). Quindi, boh.
Sia quel che sia, da non esperto, a naso mi sembra che siamo ancora molto lontani dal saldo zero o meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Settembre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non capisco. Il rosso era -198, di cui una 50ina gonfiata, quindi il vero rosso si aggirerebbe attorno ai -150M l'anno scorso ed ora é sui -95M, quindi con stadi chiusi (-35M) e senza CL (-45M) siamo riusciti a diminuire di circa 50M il rosso. Non male direi...


se i +42 dello scorso anno li han messi quest'anno, lo scorso sarebbero stati -150 e quest'anno -130, a grandi linee...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Settembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ce lo auguriamo tutti, ma in realtà io non è che sia molto convinto di questo dimezzamento... Magari ho capito male io, ma leggendo il documento "bilanci e relazioni 2019/2020" sul sito ufficiale, alle pagine 9 e 10 c'è scritto che, a causa dello slittamento della conclusione del campionato, al 30 giugno 2020 mancavano 41,7 milioni di diritti audiovisivi(oltre a spicci vari).
> Quindi mi sembra di poter dire che la perdita di 192 milioni fosse "gonfiata" dal fatto che questa quota di diritti audiovisivi sia stata versata successivamente alla chiusura del bilancio. Correlativamente, immagino che quindi quei 41,7 milioni siano stati imputati al bilancio di cui si parla ora(da qualche parte devono pur metterli). Insomma, il passaggio da -194 a -96 è formalmente corretto ma in sostanza mi sembra influenzato dal fatto che quella quota di diritti audiovisivi sia slittata da un bilancio all'altro causa pandemia.
> 
> Ovviamente non è da scartare a priori l'ipotesi che io non abbia capito una fava...



Mmmmh.

Guarda, l'ipotesi che non hai capito una sega non la scartiamo di certo, anche perché non ti è riuscito azzeccare la cifra del rosso in ben due occasioni, scrivendo una volta -194 e l'altra 192, quando è di -194,6.

E con 0.6 M ci puoi comprare un piccolo Krunic, eh. Non ti vorrei mai come mio commercialista.


----------



## sunburn (28 Settembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mmmmh.
> 
> Guarda, l'ipotesi che non hai capito una sega non la scartiamo di certo, anche perché non ti è riuscito azzeccare la cifra del rosso in ben due occasioni, scrivendo una volta -194 e l'altra 192, quando è di -194,6.
> 
> E con 0.6 M ci puoi comprare un piccolo Krunic, eh. Non ti vorrei mai come mio commercialista.


Ma infatti ogni anno do "una cifra diversa da zero" (cit gabri65) a una tizia col lato b da "rasta" per farmi i conti di quanto devo dare a Marione per l'acquisto dei banchi a rotelle...


----------



## Buciadignho (28 Settembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se i +42 dello scorso anno li han messi quest'anno, lo scorso sarebbero stati -150 e quest'anno -130, a grandi linee...


Ma no, il non aver contato i diritti TV é stata una mossa dettata dai ritardi di SKY che non ne voleva sapere di pagare l'ultima rata e quindi il Milan ha chiuso quel bilancio a 148M, non é pensabile dai. Il rosso é -95M come l'anno scorso era di -150M, non considerarla più quella bega dei diritti TV. Quindi il prossimo anno si partirà da -98M, con stadi aperti parzialmente e con gli introiti CL oltre che cn i nuovi accordi commerciali stipulati (da valutare).


----------

